# Michael Kelly 7 and 8-string 1950s Series (Tele) guitars



## Petie (Feb 4, 2015)

Saw these at NAMM. 25.5" scale 7-string, 27" scale 8-string. Alder body, flame maple top. Very comfortable to play. Thin neck.

First pic is mine, other two are from the website.

















What do you think?


----------



## Dommak89 (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks sweat. Although I have never heard of Michael Kelly guitars yet. Are they good?

Edit:
Here are more pictures. Don't like the heel though ...


----------



## Petie (Feb 4, 2015)

Dommak89 said:


> Looks sweat. Although I have never heard of Michael Kelly guitars yet. Are they good?



They're from the same parent company as BC Rich, and they do a lot of vintage-inspired-but-modernized stuff. In a way their 1950s (Tele-style) and 1960s (Strat-style) guitars remind me of the Fender American Deluxe series in terms of a 'modernised vintage' approach with flatter fretboard radius, bigger frets, hotter electronics etc. The quality is great for the price range too. They're priced affordably but the ones I've played have punched way above their weight.


----------



## downburst82 (Feb 4, 2015)

I did a setup on a friends michael kelly hex and it was actually really nice. Great frets, solid construction and the QC must be good because it was flawless. Even the stock "rockfield" pickups sounded pretty good. I can't remember off hand what the body was made of but I do remember it was surprisingly light. 

These look really nice actually and kinda fill the void in the guitar market for more traditionally styled 7-8 string tele's (I know agile dapples with them here and there)

So ya.. bottom line these look very interesting


----------



## AliceLG (Feb 4, 2015)

These look killer, even the headstocks look classy.

22 frets? Seriously? In this ERG day and age? SMH.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 4, 2015)

AliceLG said:


> These look killer, even the headstocks look classy.
> 
> 22 frets? Seriously? In this ERG day and age? SMH.



From someone who doesn't see enough 22-fret ERG guitars and finally happy to see a 22-fret 8-string...

Suck it. 

Just wish they could have had some traditional Tele-style bridges. Probably because OEM's don't make them.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 4, 2015)

Dommak89 said:


> Don't like the heel though ...



I was waiting for someone to complain about this and the 22 frets 

But in all seriousness, everybody has their preferences and thats great. I personally like that it has a fender block joint.

But one mans garbage&#8230;









Is another mans Strictly 7 Guitars


----------



## s4tch (Feb 4, 2015)

Those look sweet, I even like the 22 fret neck and the square heel  My only concern is the position of the bridge on the 8-string. I know that it's easier to move the bridge without moving the pickup cavities, but I'd prefer the bridge pickup to be a bit closer to the bridge.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 4, 2015)

AliceLG said:


> These look killer, even the headstocks look classy.
> 
> 22 frets? Seriously? In this ERG day and age? SMH.



Some of us like the neck PU to sound good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 4, 2015)

where's the best place to buy Michael Kelly's these days? GC/MF doesn't seem to stock their entire catalog save for a handful. I always thought that MK only had the patriot shape and was surprised to see all the spiffy looking models they had. Some awesome takes on Fender style guitars imo


----------



## beneharris (Feb 4, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> Some of us like the neck PU to sound good.



 Real men can just bend that shit to 24.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 4, 2015)

Well.....I've been wanting an ERG Tele for awhile. And this (in my opinion) is a rather legit Tele in terms of aesthetics and specs from what I'm seeing. o.o

I always thought that Michael Kelly was some shit OLP Chinese-imitation brand though? Cheap and questionable quality with questionable playability.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 4, 2015)

beneharris said:


> Real men can just bend that shit to 24.


Real men don't need a neck pickup.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 4, 2015)

Body is ready.

Fingers are shreddy.

(Wallet isn't ready though.)


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Feb 4, 2015)

AliceLG said:


> These look killer, even the headstocks look classy.
> 
> 22 frets? Seriously? In this ERG day and age? SMH.



at least its 25.5.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 4, 2015)

I have no idea what to do with an 8-string but I kinda want an 8-string Tele. 

Top probably is a veneer with the sides of the body masked off to make it appear like it's part of a top. At what I assume is the price point, that's perfectly fine.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 4, 2015)

So BC Rich -> Traben -> Michael Kelly are all the same company?...

My Traben bass (height of their years, pre-Vietnam manufacturing and collapse of the company) is fantastic. And BC Rich is a relatively solid company from what I've see a HD heard over many years. So I might have to check this out. What's the price?


----------



## beneharris (Feb 4, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Real men don't need a neck pickup.




ahhhh. But I love them.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 4, 2015)

Was quoted $499 for the 8. Hmmm hmmm hmmm.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 4, 2015)

cardinal said:


> Was quoted $499 for the 8. Hmmm hmmm hmmm.



Damn, cheap.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 4, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I always thought that MK only had the patriot shape and was surprised to see all the spiffy looking models they had. Some awesome takes on Fender style guitars imo





Emperor Guillotine said:


> I always thought that Michael Kelly was some shit OLP Chinese-imitation brand though? Cheap and questionable quality with questionable playability.



I've owned one Michael Kelly before, and it was an Heirloom (or maybe just part of the Heirloom series, I don't remember exactly). Distressed, all-solid-wood archtop acoustic guitar with floating neck pickup (maybe). Compared to a higher-end Eastman, which cost twice as much, the build quality was of course noticeably lower, but the feel and sound were nearly as good. It was a fantastic guitar, and I sometimes regret selling it.


----------



## lewis (Feb 4, 2015)

holy wow.
ok 22 frets is abit annoying and yes that heel looks pretty dire BUT.... for the money too, this is guna be an awesome Tele

I own a 6 string MK (patriot Black LP) and for over 2 years I toured and gigged religiously with it. Even played Bloodstock Festival in the UK with it. Everything is stock and apart from waxing the stock pickups to avoid feedback, nothing has ever needed touching or replacing. Unreal QC.

If they make these available in Black with that white Pearloid pickguard etc, I will be buying one its that simple lol

Mind you, a natural wood stain finish would be even better!!!


----------



## lewis (Feb 4, 2015)

I personally love the look of this for a rhythm guitar.

22 Fret, 27inch scale! Alder body 

Oh yeah....and THEY ARE ONLY $499!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Listing - Products | Michael Kelly Guitar Co.

Pics -























I will try and pick one up, 

thoughts?


----------



## UnstableinLINY (Feb 4, 2015)

You mean 7 string.....


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 4, 2015)

Woah their whole line up looks sick now! I've tried a Michael Kelly in the past and it definitely felt solid these could sell really well. 

Is there a price list anywhere?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 4, 2015)

UnstableinLINY said:


> You mean 7 string.....



They also come in an 8 string variety. I like the idea, but not sure I'll seriously consider one.


----------



## lewis (Feb 4, 2015)

UnstableinLINY said:


> You mean 7 string.....


Whoops used the wrong pics. They have a 7 string also announced, will update pics lol


----------



## lewis (Feb 4, 2015)

cip 123 said:


> Woah their whole line up looks sick now! I've tried a Michael Kelly in the past and it definitely felt solid these could sell really well.
> 
> Is there a price list anywhere?



The 8 string models are ONLY $499


----------



## lewis (Feb 4, 2015)

Pics updated


----------



## lewis (Feb 4, 2015)

cip 123 said:


> Woah their whole line up looks sick now! I've tried a Michael Kelly in the past and it definitely felt solid these could sell really well.
> 
> Is there a price list anywhere?



And same, I have a MK 6 string Patriot Black and Its been an unreal purcahse for me. £170 and its one of the best guitars ive ever played let alone realible. I will likely trade it in for this 8 though If I can get one in the UK


----------



## Shimme (Feb 4, 2015)

How is the quality on these things? What is the neck profile like? This is way more interesting to me than an RG8 and I'm leery of dropping 1300+ on a Carvin with limited 8 string experience...


----------



## lewis (Feb 4, 2015)

Shimme said:


> How is the quality on these things? What is the neck profile like? This is way more interesting to me than an RG8 and I'm leery of dropping 1300+ on a Carvin with limited 8 string experience...



Quality is absolutely amazing, geniunely it is. I have a 6 string and it was my main axe touring and gigging. Played festivals with it the lot. Never packed up once, never even broke a string live and Im a heavy player.

Feel so sturdy especially for the price. Playability on my 6er is lovely. Very even. Great from rhythms aswell as solos. Plus its coil tapped so cleans are great too.

Feature wise, build quality and play ability its win./win.

Im willing to trade my RG8 in for this tbh


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 4, 2015)

I wanna see some 1960s ERGs...


----------



## lewis (Feb 4, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> I wanna see some 1960s ERGs...


Same


----------



## walleye (Feb 4, 2015)

pete can you bring an 8 back to melbourne for me?? I emailed the company when i first saw these and he said it wasn't possible to buy it in melbourne at the moment


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Feb 4, 2015)

499 for that?!! Where are they building these? In China? That's hella cheap.


----------



## Petie (Feb 4, 2015)

walleye said:


> pete can you bring an 8 back to melbourne for me?? I emailed the company when i first saw these and he said it wasn't possible to buy it in melbourne at the moment



Sorry dude, already back home.


----------



## Petie (Feb 4, 2015)

lewis said:


> holy wow.
> ok 22 frets is abit annoying and yes that heel looks pretty dire BUT.... for the money too, this is guna be an awesome Tele



I guess at a certain point if you change it too much with too many modern features it ceases to be a Tele-inspired 7 or 8-string and it becomes just another 7 or 8-string shred machine but which happens to be shaped like a Tele.


----------



## lewis (Feb 4, 2015)

Petie said:


> I guess at a certain point if you change it too much with too many modern features it ceases to be a Tele-inspired 7 or 8-string and it becomes just another 7 or 8-string shred machine but which happens to be shaped like a Tele.



your actually bang on the money tbh  i want one. Classic tele with enough of a modern twist without losing the tele features. Guna be fun, and an excellent mod platform. Locking tuners, different pickups if you so wish (Lace Death/x bars) would be awesome for that crystal clear twang. 
White pearl buttons on the tuners etc im guna photoshop one of these up to see haha


----------



## lewis (Feb 4, 2015)

Photoshop time from me.

Loving these tbh -


----------



## MatthewK (Feb 4, 2015)

These things look incredible for the price.


----------



## celticelk (Feb 4, 2015)

lewis said:


> your actually bang on the money tbh  i want one. Classic tele with enough of a modern twist without losing the tele features. Guna be fun, and an excellent mod platform. Locking tuners, different pickups if you so wish (Lace Death/x bars) would be awesome for that crystal clear twang.
> White pearl buttons on the tuners etc im guna photoshop one of these up to see haha



The Lace bars are EMG soapbar sized. You'd need to route at least the bridge pickup cavity in order to fit them, and probably the neck cavity as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 4, 2015)

Pleeease, pleaaase, pleeeaaase release a 27 - 28'' baritone version of 1950s' or 1960s' series guitars, and release a slliiiiightly cheaper version of the Patriot baritone... and give it a 28'' again. 

...Amen.


----------



## lewis (Feb 5, 2015)

celticelk said:


> The Lace bars are EMG soapbar sized. You'd need to route at least the bridge pickup cavity in order to fit them, and probably the neck cavity as well.



the 3.5inch Deathbar and Xbar fit passive mount 8 string pickup routes with a bare minimum amount of wood removed just on the rounded corners in the cavity. Very easy job thankfully


----------



## celticelk (Feb 5, 2015)

lewis said:


> the 3.5inch Deathbar and Xbar fit passive mount 8 string pickup routes with a bare minimum amount of wood removed just on the rounded corners in the cavity. Very easy job thankfully



Ahhhh, clever. Carry on!


----------



## TKOA-Dex (Feb 5, 2015)

And suddenly I have major GAS for the 8 string even though I JUST got an Agile Intrepid 828 AND traded for an Ibanez S series prestige.
Cx


----------



## VinnyShredz (Feb 5, 2015)

three words "She is BOMBSHELL"

for 499 holy smokes, anyone know any dealers in New York?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 5, 2015)

Vynce_Usurper said:


> anyone know any dealers in New York?


Can you just order directly from the company? Or I'm sure they have some online dealer site available.


----------



## ShiftKey (Feb 5, 2015)

I didnt see a price on their own site but did find a UK distributor so shot them an email asking if they are getting them in and price etc, ill put the reply up when I get it.


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2015)

UPDATE:

Ive spoken to PMT a music shop chain in the UK and they have heard back from their UK Michael Kelly supplier. We are looking at 4-6 months waiting time for stock and a price of £525

Which is pretty annoying imo. American prices going up on these 8 strings are $499 which puts it around the £325 mark so for some reason the UK prices are way higher than the USA price.

This honestly gets so frustrating


----------



## Edika (Feb 6, 2015)

I think they're probably going by dollar to pound equivalency. Plus import taxes, VAT and profit from the shop. It's not that bad but yeah £200 difference is really frustrating.


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2015)

shame because I would really like one to replace my 6 string Michael Kelly that gets no use now and my 7 string modified Ibanez ARZ307. Lovely looking single cut LP but is only 25inch scale length which is poor.

But for £525 its put me off a little


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 6, 2015)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> 499 for that?!! Where are they building these? In China? That's hella cheap.



There's a couple on Reverb, says made in Korea (but not which factory).

https://reverb.com/item/475215-michael-kelly-limited-custom-cc-53-7-string-guitar-hint-black


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 6, 2015)

So, who wants to sand off the crappy logo on the headstock and replace it with a Fender logo to troll the world?...


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 6, 2015)

Didn't know Michael Kelly did regular guitars too... I have one the acoustic basses and it's solid as hell. These look cool!


----------



## metaldoggie (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a store not far from me (Concord NH) that sells MK guitars.
I thought the ones I tried were pretty good for the price as far as build quality. The PUPs were just ok, and the nut would have to be replaced immediately, but I had no problem with the rest of it.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 7, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> So, who wants to sand off the crappy logo on the headstock and replace it with a Fender logo to troll the world?...



Oh sir you have given me a new purpose. Now even more reason to have it. I could even tell people it's a custom. xD


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2015)

*FURTHER UPDATE REGARDS TO UK PRICE:*

Just in from PMT regards me querying the inflated UK price compared to USA

"Sorry for the delayed response on this - I've called Michael Kelly's UK Distributor today to confirm we have the best price and it appears that the imported UK price adds quite a premium onto the final cost which is quite frustrating. Not much we can do on that one unfortunately!"



So it appears your totally correct \/ total shame though. This higher price is really off putting imo.





Edika said:


> I think they're probably going by dollar to pound equivalency. Plus import taxes, VAT and profit from the shop. It's not that bad but yeah £200 difference is really frustrating.


----------



## XxXPete (Feb 9, 2015)

I played the 7 string at NAMM..played great..thinking of getting one definitely..


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 26, 2015)

Still thinking about purchasing one of these.

Any word on them, yet? Or MK in general?


----------



## celticelk (Feb 26, 2015)

One popped up on eBay: New for 2015 Michael Kelly Limited Custom CC 53 7 String Guitar Hint Black | eBay


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 26, 2015)

celticelk said:


> One popped up on eBay: New for 2015 Michael Kelly Limited Custom CC 53 7 String Guitar Hint Black | eBay


^ Max's Guitar Store is the same place/site on Reverb.com who is selling the CC53-7 and the 8. Only USA dealer I can find right now.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 27, 2015)

wow, those look very nice!
I like that 7 especially!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Mar 26, 2015)

I just bit the bullet and put down the money for a Tele 8...even after the fact that the store sold the one that they were originally supposed to sell me. (Coincidentally the one had the nicest top that was actually matched perfectly. No wonder I chose it.) Oh well...hope I get a good-looking, good-playing guitar now.


----------



## steinny (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone have one of these yet? Curious how they compare to something like an Ibanez RG8, I.e. Do they have anything to offer over the other ERGs in that price range other than the tele cosmetics?


----------



## Jim Antonio (Apr 24, 2015)

They have coil-taps, which is a welcome break from the actives so prevalent in 8-strings today. That also separates it from the EMG Teles like Schecter PT-7 and the LTD TE-407.

Really intrigued how it sounds, especially the 8-stringer.


----------



## MstrH (Apr 27, 2015)

Don't like Teles generally but....I can't not like that!


----------



## viesczy (Apr 27, 2015)

That 8 is HAWT! $500 on Amazon... HARD to resist! 

If I hadn't just rocked out $400 on one of my horse (stupid case of mud fever!) I'd order NOW!

Derek


----------



## unclejemima218 (Apr 27, 2015)

hmm. still not sold on the tele shape, just isn't so appealing to me, but this one isn't half bad if I had. If I were required by law to get a tele it would be something like this, but with a matching headstock. I do like the flame on the body, replace the pickups and maybe the tuners and you got yoself a decent fiddle


----------



## Hybrid138 (Apr 29, 2015)

Single coil dual rails would be awesome!


----------



## chance0 (May 14, 2015)

Why does that flame look fake? It doesn't drip over the edge onto the natural-colored wood binding. Maybe it's a 3/64" thin laminate top instead of a 1/8" solid top. Or maybe the wood binding is actually the body wood instead of the top wood. 

Or maybe my eyes are playing a trick on me. Or maybe it doesn't matter.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 14, 2015)

chance0 said:


> Why does that flame look fake? It doesn't drip over the edge onto the natural-colored wood binding. Maybe it's a 3/64" thin laminate top instead of a 1/8" solid top. Or maybe the wood binding is actually the body wood instead of the top wood.
> 
> Or maybe my eyes are playing a trick on me. Or maybe it doesn't matter.



They're sub $500 guitars. I wouldn't expect the best-looking tops.


----------



## Petie (Jun 1, 2015)

chance0 said:


> Why does that flame look fake? It doesn't drip over the edge onto the natural-colored wood binding. Maybe it's a 3/64" thin laminate top instead of a 1/8" solid top. Or maybe the wood binding is actually the body wood instead of the top wood.
> 
> Or maybe my eyes are playing a trick on me. Or maybe it doesn't matter.



Bingo: it's the body wood. You can see the grain continue on. The top is a thin laminate rather than a big chunk of flamed maple. 

The 8-string version just showed up the other day and I freaking love it. The playability is outstanding and the tones are really versatile. I think my favourite is the single coil neck setting but the bridge humbucker sounds great too. I like that the bridge pickup is a decent distance from the bridge. Makes it sound fatter, and to my ears it helps the single coil tone to be a bit more Tele-like since it seems to be a little closer to where the slanted pickup of a Tele would sense the strings compared to if the pickup was jammed right up against the bridge. 

I'm really, really enjoying this guitar. I've been using it for everything from progressive metal to playing along with Tommy Emmanuel's electric rock albums. I'll report back soon with a video.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jun 1, 2015)

Petie said:


> I'll report back soon with a video.



Yes please! You'll be the first ever to put one out and that'll help us decide on grabbing one!


----------

